# nickname



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I think it would be cool if everyone responded to how they got or came up with there screen name and what does it mean or stand for, if anything. I guess I'm pretty talkative tonight, must be the new sets I'm excited about.:lol:


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

My name is Chris Ritter (Critter)and since I enjoy trapping I thought it would be appropriate.


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

Guess I have no imagination at all, it is my name Trotter, Larry G.


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

My favorite gun Remington 870 12 guage with a ...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

a while ago when i was still 4' 10" everyone that i played paintball with would call me littleman

not being very creative i just put that as my screenname


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Its kinda stupid but... i just put in a name quick cause i wanted to get on to M/S really didnt know it was the name id have FOREVER!! (1st forum!!!!)
Anyways... my last name is Lytle and some people used to call me Sprytle...
which if you check your old cartoon archives...is Speed Racers little brothers name.
Told you it was stupid!!!!!!!!!!

-Bob


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Well I used the name Frostbite because When I registered I had black earlobes that were frostbitten. It was so cold at deer camp, during muzzleloading season, that I was the only one that hunted everyday. Everyone else stayed in the cabin and kept the fire stoked. My ears were frostbitten were my hat didn't cover them. It was weird looking cause they were black as coal for about a week, but they cleared up. Anyways I used that name because it was fitting at the time.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

all you have to do is party with me and you will know where my name came from. :lol:


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Mine is pretty tuff....if you can't figure it out, lemme know:lol:


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Denny did you happen to get your frostbitten ears in Kalkaska?


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes I did. You must have talked to a Reinhartd or a Hursh:evil:


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats funny because i was in the car with cody reinhartd, nick reinhardt and seth hursh, lol.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Got mine from a Pakistani doctor a long time ago when I worked on a rather violent forensic physc unit. Something about the way I'd would recoil just before regaing control of the unit. Can't believe I survived that place, then again I was a lot younger.


----------



## muskrat man (Jan 13, 2006)

all i have to say frostbite is that someone had to keep the fire stoked


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I was given my nickname by a friend after I had horn rattled a third Pope and Young Buck for him. I already had one for myself, he said I had a knack for "Rattling Bones" (Deer Antlers) so I got tagged with "Bonz". The 54 is for 1954 the year I was born. FRANK


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

My name came from a guy that works with my dad. Our last name is Ruby, and the guy that we hunt with (the guy that works with dad) calls him Roober. As you guessed, when i was a littler kid, he called me little roober. The name stuck ,but now im getting bigger than my dad, so soon i will be roober and he little roober.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I named one of my Black Labs Orion after the constellation- "Orion the hunter of the night skies". Pronounced [O-Ryan], NOT [or-e-on] as in the incorrectly pronounced lake in the shadow of Detroit. No offense to those of you living in the afformentioned shadow. It just worked real well in this situation, and I did'nt want to use one of the names my wife has called me.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

My name derives from that of my favorite Browning over/under shotgun given to me by my Dad.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

well when i got on here to register the first name that came to mind was varminthunter cause i love varmint hunting and i got on here for the varmint hunting forum. o ya and trapping too!


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

pretty simple-- i shoot a hoyt intruder bow and i am a very big fan of the hoyt line up. However i'm looking into the new Oneida bows, they're pretty sweet.

If i would've thought a bit longer i would have probably used the nick name my dad has appointed me with ever since i could walk -- 'Buckwheat' or just 'wheat' for short. Don't ask, i have no idea where it comes from


----------

